# Blizzard on my birthday



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it was the 2nd year in a row i plowed on my birthday. Last year my first push was on dec 19th and so was this year....plowed all the way into the 20th. Between my truck and relocating snow with my bosses loader got close to 32 hours. Easily the most profitable storm i have ever had. And also this was the biggest storm i have plowed in. Everything went fine....only broke a reverse light backing into a snow mound.(the ones that go under the bumper.) At one point during the night it was snowing 2-4 inches a hour....crazy stuff. We got about 15-20 in the lots i did. All lots where plowed that are pictured with 7.5 fishers.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pics! This was my biggest storm ever too. I got my cherry popped in a big way! LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

It was snowing real hard...so the pics did not come out the best at night



















did all of our lots 2-3 times


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dam im nice


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Definitely a rookie plower there.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is by far the biggest pile i have made with my truck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can see my light hanging by the wire...lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pics tim... depressing that the rain washed it all away


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sidewalk time


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hey look....its me relocating snow....like jd dave


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pix Tim


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You going to let us comment on your pixs or are you just going to suck up all that server space on us!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

congrats tim  great pics and happy belated birthday bud


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

the end


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bad69bird;926581 said:


> Nice pics! This was my biggest storm ever too. I got my cherry popped in a big way! LOL


lol...yeah it was a hell of a storm to start the year off with...get ready for new years eve


grandview;926612 said:


> Definitely a rookie plower there.


As in rookie you mean show them to rookie plowers...on how to plow big storms...sure


iceyman;926628 said:


> nice pics tim... depressing that the rain washed it all away


Yeah atleast i got my white xmass....dude ur going to miss out on new years eve...stay home


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;926636 said:


> Nice pix Tim


Thanks Tom....merry xmass.


nicksplowing;926645 said:


> congrats tim  great pics and happy belated birthday bud::


Thanks Nick....get ready for new years eve....snow coming :


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats a nice Kubota. They are calling for some snow here sunday into Monday and around new years also, so hopefully we get some!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet pics.

Happy Birthday too.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

They are just calling for snow showers here. So I guess I'll be


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

did you get that camera for your B DAY ?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Looks good Tim. Happy belated birthday.
How did you manage with out a v-blade ?  :laughing:
How about some pics of the Ram ?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

deere615;926759 said:


> Thats a nice Kubota. They are calling for some snow here sunday into Monday and around new years also, so hopefully we get some!


Yeah let the snow fall....i can go out next year....if i can get snow i will take it...thanks for the comments.



SuperdutyShane;926769 said:


> Sweet pics.
> 
> Happy Birthday too.


Thanks shane...good luck this winter


Brucester1;926881 said:


> did you get that camera for your B DAY ?


nope...had it for 3 years now...not the best...but it gets the job done.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Tim, Happy Birthday


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T-MAN;926907 said:


> Looks good Tim. Happy belated birthday.
> How did you manage with out a v-blade ?
> How about some pics of the Ram ? ::


Thanks Todd.....yeah we where way over our head without v-blades.....pretty much just got lucky...waited for the sun to come out. You plowing today?

Yeah i will get some pics of the ram, its my fathers.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

very nice Tim good job dude and happy birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey you got that back rack now get those lights up and out of way and save them ussmileyflag


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;926958 said:


> Yeah let the snow fall....i can go out next year....if i can get snow i will take it...thanks for the comments.
> 
> Thanks shane...good luck this winter
> 
> nope...had it for 3 years now...not the best...but it gets the job done.


Timmy was not going to take the camera out of the box till he got his first snow!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey, its that lil' cute white house again! 

Are you sure ur certified to operate that Kubota machine Timmy!?! lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking at those pixs Creative and Timmy sure have the same looking equipment .I still think they are cousins or lost brothers. I'm wondering if one of their dads made a few cross border trips?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike psd;927032 said:


> very nice Tim good job dude and happy birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey you got that back rack now get those lights up and out of way and save them ussmileyflag


Thanks Mike......your 100% right about the lights. They need to go up there....prob going to get it done this week. Merry xmass



grandview;927064 said:


> Timmy was not going to take the camera out of the box till he got his first snow!


lmao...its been a while


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;927083 said:


> Hey, its that lil' cute white house again!
> 
> Are you sure ur certified to operate that Kubota machine Timmy!?! lol


Thanks cre..... Come on now it take less then 4 years of high school to run that Kubota



grandview;927091 said:


> Looking at those pixs Creative and Timmy sure have the same looking equipment .I still think they are cousins or lost brothers. I'm wondering if one of their dads made a few cross border trips?


lmao....somthing for us to all ponder


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pics!

Looks like what ill be plowing once this storm is over.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey thats the same tractor I have! I have the turf tires and take the bucket off and put on a blower,
So a bigger question is were the tires all you hoped and preyed for?!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good there tim. Now quit hogging all the snow and send me some. :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;927231 said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Looks like what ill be plowing once this storm is over.


Thanks Doug....glad you got ur snow. I apprciate the help with the picsussmileyflag



bacwudzme;927765 said:


> Hey thats the same tractor I have! I have the turf tires and take the bucket off and put on a blower,
> So a bigger question is were the tires all you hoped and preyed for?!!


lol....i love the bigger bucket on the tractor for snow....from the amount of time i have use it....i have been very happy. The good year duratracs are the best snow tire i have ever had......well worth the money.


f250man;927772 said:


> Looking good there tim. Now quit hogging all the snow and send me some. :waving:


lol...thanks steve....trust me you guys will get your snow


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice pics.....

Been waiting for these....good job.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Indyplower;926973 said:


> Nice Tim, Happy Birthday


Thanks indy...hope all is well.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

BladeScape;929571 said:


> Very nice pics.....
> 
> Been waiting for these....good job.


Thanks pal...i felt like you that day. Pushing all that snow....denver closing in on 50 inches so far for the year....


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looking good! Any plans for wings? Does your father do the salting of the lots you plow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

highlander316;930212 said:


> looking good! Any plans for wings? Does your father do the salting of the lots you plow?


Thanks man...nah no plan for wings....prob going to switch to the xv by the end of the season or next winter....my father has a few of his own accounts in which he salts....next year him and i will be together doing our own thing.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy late b-day


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

S & A Landscaping & Plowing Service;930395 said:


> Happy late b-day


Thankyou sir...have a good winter


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Had 2-3 on new years eve...nice little event....in and out...then it was time to party at night


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stuck in traffic going to first lot...snap a pic of a state plow. Saw more accidents for this 2-3 inch fall...then during the whole blizzard


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice little push


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

just a pic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just want to say thankyou to B&B for hellping me with my over heating issue.....new clutch fan was installed 2 days before this storm.....temp never went above 190......and i was lucky to plow this storm....as i got my truck back the night before to fix my heat....which stop workin.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you won't take so many pictures,you'd get done faster!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always liked this truck.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Love the 2 inchers!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;938501 said:


> If you won't take so many pictures,you'd get done faster!


Thats the point


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stik208;938557 said:


> I have always liked this truck.


Thankyou stik....have a good rest of the winter



BladeScape;938572 said:


> Love the 2 inchers!!


Def man...cleans up nice and makes you some money


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Tim. All we got was 1" on 12/31. Places east of me got 3"4", but all I got was flurries.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quality SR;939212 said:


> Nice pictures Tim. All we got was 1" on 12/31. Places east of me got 3"4", but all I got was flurries.


Thnaks man.....did you get any snow today? I think during the blizzard you guys did alot better then i did.....way over 20 out there.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tls22;939229 said:


> Thnaks man.....did you get any snow today? I think during the blizzard you guys did alot better then i did.....way over 20 out there.


I just got flurries and alot of wind. East of me got 3"-4" today.
12/19-12/20, I got 20" minus the 4'-6' drifts.


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pictures of that nice little surprise storm for new years. 

Looks like a GSP to me rather than a state truck. They soon will all be orange like the NJ turnpike. Saw some new ones sitting in the old police station by Raritan toll plaza.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Len90;940082 said:


> Great pictures of that nice little surprise storm for new years.
> 
> Looks like a GSP to me rather than a state truck. They soon will all be orange like the NJ turnpike. Saw some new ones sitting in the old police station by Raritan toll plaza.


Thanks man...was a nice little storm. Yeah i notice that at the toll plaza those trucks are orange. Just thought the state lent them some trucks. I think they look better orange.....why the change?


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

tls22;940140 said:


> Thanks man...was a nice little storm. Yeah i notice that at the toll plaza those trucks are orange. Just thought the state lent them some trucks. I think they look better orange.....why the change?


Long story, but the garden state parkway was governed by the New Jersey Highway Authority. This agency was formed to help establish a toll road that would be able to be self sufficient. All toll revenues collected would pay for the creation and maintenance of the road. Hence why they have their own snow remval fleet and do not have nj dot trucks. In 2003, McGreevy set up a system to combine the NJ Turnpike Authority and NJ Highway Authority. The NJ Turnpike Authority would be the prevailing agency that would be in charge of the major toll roads in New Jersey. The NJ Turnpike maintenance trucks are all orange with some of their toll collections vans being white. The newest GSP trucks are orange and the toll money collection vans are white. The authority wants to have unity between the toll roads and so all the trucks over time should be the same color. Hope this abridged version helps you out!


----------

